# Highest machine hours.



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys I was wondering what you guys think about machine hours. I understand it's a hard question, due to so many variables like how well serviced. And what type of work it was doing. There's tons of wheel loaders out there for sale with insanely high hours to me any way. 15-20 thousand hours. They are priced Right I think, any comments on how long these things can last. Old Ford's,cats, and such


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Whats the price


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don’t know about loaders, but if you want to get 2000 hours on a kohler, it takes at least two engines to get there...


----------



## Dtyner (Dec 7, 2018)

So in our case we ended up with 2 jd g wheel loaders both 97's. One in the 10k range for hrs the other about 15k both were maintained their entire life sent to the dealer for major problems. if you keep up the scheduled pms with a little bit of modification if they are used just for snow they can last 20+ years we have a hyundai 740-7 that does just about 200-300 hrs a year it was bought in 2000 with 500 hrs. just had tires this year clocking in around 3000 hrs


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NJplowguy said:


> Hey guys I was wondering what you guys think about machine hours. I understand it's a hard question, due to so many variables like how well serviced. And what type of work it was doing. There's tons of wheel loaders out there for sale with insanely high hours to me any way. 15-20 thousand hours. They are priced Right I think, any comments on how long these things can last. Old Ford's,cats, and such


 Depends on the year of the loader and condition. Look for blow by, check for play in the center pin, leaks, needs to have decent brakes, make sure parts are available if it's going to be your main mochine. 15K to 20k hours could mean it's a good one as long as it's not rather new.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

To me the size of the machine, use, and maintenance all play a factor when figuring reasonable hours. 

A mini wheel loader with 15k hours on it I'd not even look at, a medium sized machine with 15k hours could be a fairly reasonable machine or could be a headache, and a large pit/ open mine machine with 15k hours they'd likely still consider fairly new. The life expectancy out of the different size machines varies greatly.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dtyner said:


> So in our case we ended up with 2 jd g wheel loaders both 97's. One in the 10k range for hrs the other about 15k both were maintained their entire life sent to the dealer for major problems. if you keep up the scheduled pms with a little bit of modification if they are used just for snow they can last 20+ years we have a hyundai 740-7 that does just about 200-300 hrs a year it was bought in 2000 with 500 hrs. just had tires this year clocking in around 3000 hrs


 Yes they could last 20 yrs with ease. You got to buy them right though. You did not mention the cost and what the machines are.

There is company's still using cat 922 for plowing, parts are available. Ford loader I would want a real steal on for the hassle for parts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Snow only.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Besides the obvious things to look for you can also take a sample of the fuilds to be analyzed at a dealer providing they have the capability.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hours don’t scare me nearly as much as poor maintenance. I wouldn’t be a bit scared of a 15k hour loader provided there’s no or minimal blow by and center pins are tight.


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

The price of the machines are roughly 14-20k


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How old are these units for those prices?


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Early 90s mid 90s


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Snow only.....


This popped up on Facebook today too, we couldn't see a salt dome at their Hq, so we assumed they had their own mine...
Or maybe they only sell sanders in that part of the country.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> This popped up on Facebook today too, we couldn't see a salt dome at their Hq, so we assumed they had their own mine...
> Or maybe they only sell sanders in that part of the country.


Or you could just ask him...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> This popped up on Facebook today too, we couldn't see a salt dome at their Hq, so we assumed they had their own mine...
> Or maybe they only sell sanders in that part of the country.


They use the game changing QuickCubes for salt, no domes needed......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> They use the game changing QuickCubes for salt, no domes needed......


That would explain all the skidsteers.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

NJplowguy said:


> The price of the machines are roughly 14-20k


I've noticed alot more machines out there in the 20-30k range with 7-10k hours, seems most are 621's. I'm not saying I wouldnt do it but I would be hard pressed to find a loader under $20k that I would classify as turn key.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I've noticed alot more machines out there in the 20-30k range with 7-10k hours, seems most are 621's. I'm not saying I wouldnt do it but I would be hard pressed to find a loader under $20k that I would classify as turn key.


https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/case-621zf/6763549106.html

https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wheel-loader/6764209457.html


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BUFF said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/case-621zf/6763549106.html
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wheel-loader/6764209457.html


https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/hvo/d/case-wheel-loader/6755304634.html


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/hvo/d/2000-samsung-wheel-loader/6765013574.html


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/hvo/d/case-wheel-loader/6755304634.html


Pretty obvious the drier climate oot west is easier on equipment, dam that's pretty rusted.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

If i was looking at a older machine...would ensure the hidden grease fittings are lubed, filters look newer and have hours written in sharpie, and a clean organized yard...shows a maintenance program and pride of ownership. When yard looks like crap, and machine looks like crap in and out...walk away. Rot like that gets in wires etc etc and you will be let down big and spend big. Find an old machine that has been fleet professionally maintained or a owner operator baby. Those are the good ones.


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

Many of the large frame cat loaders were built with a service lift of 50,000 hours. Pretty impressive considering many Ag tractors are rated at 10,000


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/16238/item/1990-john-deere-544e-front-loader-100083 low hours being a 1990.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/16119/item/1996-volvo-l70-wheel-loader-99335 Sold at a good price.


----------



## Dtyner (Dec 7, 2018)

NJplowguy said:


> Early 90s mid 90s


20-30


FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/16119/item/1996-volvo-l70-wheel-loader-99335 Sold at a good price.


Im glad somebody else here uses auction international as well. Always good finds lots of decent municipal machines.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dtyner said:


> 20-30
> 
> Im glad somebody else here uses auction international as well. Always good finds lots of decent municipal machines.


 The Majority of my equipment come from there with the exception of my excavators only because they are not plentiful on auctionInternational.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/case-621zf/6763549106.html
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wheel-loader/6764209457.html


I like the glass in the Kow, good visibility all the way around.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Dtyner said:


> 20-30
> 
> Im glad somebody else here uses auction international as well. Always good finds lots of decent municipal machines.


I never heard of it till I saw all of Freddy G's post on here. I bought at least a dozen things off there since then


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

NJplowguy said:


> Hey guys I was wondering what you guys think about machine hours. I understand it's a hard question, due to so many variables like how well serviced. And what type of work it was doing. There's tons of wheel loaders out there for sale with insanely high hours to me any way. 15-20 thousand hours. They are priced Right I think, any comments on how long these things can last. Old Ford's,cats, and such


Anything over 10k hours is a roll of the dice, unless they have good service records to back it up. I have had some good luck with high hour older machines and some bad luck. I had one grenade the motor after the second snow storm of use, $25k fix for a loader I paid $20k for kinda sucks.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

After seeing the pics of machines posted I think the better question is who are you going to get to run these dinosaurs! It's already hard enough getting guys to run new modern quiet comfortable machines I can only imagine the guy that will run dino just chugging along without ride control, big cloud of smoke behind him with ear muffs on LOL


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I have found that 93 and up volvo wheel loaders are a great bargain and great machines. Parts are available and they are comfortable machines. We bought a 95 l180 back in 2011 with 11,300 hours for 65k. The latest purchase was a 93 l150, with 11,200 hours for 23k, This year we bought an l70d 2001 with 4500 hours for 43,000. A friend of mine worked at a junkyard that had an l150 with 33k hours on it that still would start unassisted down to 20 degrees. Original transmission and engine on that unit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> After seeing the pics of machines posted I think the better question is who are you going to get to run these dinosaurs! It's already hard enough getting guys to run new modern quiet comfortable machines I can only imagine the guy that will run dino just chugging along without ride control, big cloud of smoke behind him with ear muffs on LOL


Not everyone has Chad money...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I bought a '99 544H last summer, about 6k hours on it. While it's probably older than Chad, there is nothing uncomfortable or noisy about it compared to something newer. We haven't used it for plowing, just loading salt and moving piles but none of my guys would have a problem running it all night long.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> there is nothing uncomfortable.


What about the Detoilet lean from the underinflated front tire?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I bought a '99 544H last summer, about 6k hours on it. While it's probably older than Chad, there is nothing uncomfortable or noisy about it compared to something newer. We haven't used it for plowing, just loading salt and moving piles but none of my guys would have a problem running it all night long.


They'd probably rather run/hear it than hear you barking at them.....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

There's a big difference between a year 2000+ with 6000 hrs which is nothing wrong to something from the 90's with 20,000 hrs... It's like climbing in a 2014 cat 257 with the cab that was designed in 99 and then climbing in the same year bobcat or Deere with a cab that was designed in 2012.. literally two different worlds

Ps Chad is 30 and wasn't born yesterday, the better question is how old is mark? He clearly doesn't care anymore and is ready to cash out as someone who's in it for the long run doesn't usually buy equipment that is ready for retirement and use "around the farm"


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I bought a '99 544H last summer, about 6k hours on it. While it's probably older than Chad, there is nothing uncomfortable or noisy about it compared to something newer. We haven't used it for plowing, just loading salt and moving piles but none of my guys would have a problem running it all night long.


 I remember the pics, nice shape.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Triple L said:


> the better question is how old is mark?


According to his birth certificate or his wife?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Triple L said:


> There's a big difference between a year 2000+ with 6000 hrs which is nothing wrong to something from the 90's with 20,000 hrs... It's like climbing in a 2014 cat 257 with the cab that was designed in 99 and then climbing in the same year bobcat or Deere with a cab that was designed in 2012.. literally two different worlds
> 
> Ps Chad is 30 and wasn't born yesterday, the better question is how old is mark? He clearly doesn't care anymore and is ready to cash out as someone who's in it for the long run doesn't usually buy equipment that is ready for retirement and use "around the farm"


I agree that the creature comforts have came a long way but as a 36 year old I would buy the older over the newer because of the ROI for me. We are in an area that reciever @30" per year for what it's worth. And my employees make a decent wage and dont dictate what equipment we buy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> They'd probably rather run/hear it than hear you barking at them.....


Better than throwing nuts and bolts at the sales rep... @Defcon 5


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> There's a big difference between a year 2000+ with 6000 hrs which is nothing wrong to something from the 90's with 20,000 hrs... It's like climbing in a 2014 cat 257 with the cab that was designed in 99 and then climbing in the same year bobcat or Deere with a cab that was designed in 2012.. literally two different worlds
> 
> Ps Chad is 30 and wasn't born yesterday, the better question is how old is mark? He clearly doesn't care anymore and is ready to cash out as someone who's in it for the long run doesn't usually buy equipment that is ready for retirement and use "around the farm"


Why is Chad referring to himself in the third person? Mark thinks that is disturbing.

If someone wrote me a check for the right amount...I most definitely would be out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I agree that the creature comforts have came a long way but as a 36 year old I would buy the older over the newer because of the ROI for me. We are in an area that reciever @30" per year for what it's worth. And my employees make a decent wage and dont dictate what equipment we buy.


I'd have to add a radio and 12v charger to the 544, other than that, the heater and A\C work, smokes just as little as a brand new one back in '99.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> According to his birth certificate or his wife?


Mentally or physically is the correct question.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ear muffs? When you already have residual hearing loss from running those machines in the 80s and 90s who needs ear muffs...? Tennitus keeps you on edge too, it's like the music they play in suspense movies when your being followed so you are accutely aware of your surroundings...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Ear muffs? When you already have residual hearing loss from running those machines in the 80s and 90s who needs ear muffs...? Tennitus keeps you on edge too, it's like the music they play in suspense movies when your being followed so you are accutely aware of your surroundings...


What???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???


Sorry...*TINNITUS*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Sorry...*TINNITUS*


My ears are ringing...could you type a little louder?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Surely not going to run a old Detroit without muffs. Guys would start them things up and the office would shake.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

FredG said:


> Surely not going to run a old Detroit without muffs. Guys would start them things up and the office would shake.


I got a JD 644C with a straight pipe exhaust that gives me a little tingle down my leg every time I mash the throttle on it. My newer loaders dont put that same smile on my face


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I got a JD 644C with a straight pipe exhaust that gives me a little tingle down my leg every time I mash the throttle on it. My newer loaders dont put that same smile on my face


They call that pre...nevermind


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I got a JD 644C with a straight pipe exhaust that gives me a little tingle down my leg every time I mash the throttle on it. My newer loaders dont put that same smile on my face


Have the same thought about pre emission diesel pickups running a 4" pipe from the hairdryer to the tail pipe. There something about a turbos whistle that gives you a chubby.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Have the same thought about pre emission diesel pickups running a 4" pipe from the hairdryer to the tail pipe. There something about a turbos whistle that gives you a chubby.


Well if thats the case you should have a stable of 6.0's they can't be beat...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Funny how mark O doesn't own any of them anymore and has newer pickups LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> Smart how mark O doesn't own any of them anymore and has newer pickups LOL


Agreed


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed


I take it the old GM with the hydro did not work out?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> I take it the old GM with the hydro did not work out?


Still waiting for them to let me know it's time to go.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Picked this up this fall, 7000 hours. Not worried about it a bit, clean oil analysis, was well maintained. For the # of hours we will put on it, it should last us easy 10+ years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> View attachment 187402
> 
> 
> Picked this up this fall, 7000 hours. Not worried about it a bit, clean oil analysis, was well maintained. For the # of hours we will put on it, it should last us easy 10+ years.


Always have to one-up the other Hollander, don't you?

Nice looking loader Dave, what are you using it for? The pothole patching stuff?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Always have to one-up the other Hollander, don't you?
> 
> Nice looking loader Dave, what are you using it for? The pothole patching stuff?


It's got forks on it, clearly he's going to be eating with it.
Nice machine


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry Mark, wasn't intending to be a one-upper.

Bought it primarily for the cold asphalt mix, but will likely find some use for it in snow. Have a 16' pusher for it, just waiting on a replacement pusher to arrive, and then the old 16' will go on here. Came with forks, which are turning out to be really handy. the quick connect is noce, but a set of blanks are spendy to make the pusher work.

We looked for quite a while, anything under 5K hours seemed to be worth double or triple. And for sure wanted a brand, so parts wouldn't be an issue. Found this one about 100 miles west, and went for it. My son spent a bit of time cleaning it up, and it's gonna be a nice addition.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's got forks on it, clearly he's going to be eating with it.


SKWJA...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Came with forks, which are turning out to be really handy. the quick connect is noce,


Looking for a set of forks...those are spendy as well. Then again at this point, what's a few thousand more. Kinda pointless to have a 4' door on the Isuzu to load pallets of salt but nothing at the shop to load with.

I kept a 16' folder as a blizzard backup but it looks like I might be giving it to a sub to use.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looking for a set of forks...those are spendy as well. Then again at this point, what's a few thousand more. Kinda pointless to have a 4' door on the Isuzu to load pallets of salt but nothing at the shop to load with.
> 
> Forks for a loader are worth every penny, I use mine way more then I ever thought I would


----------

